# blue screen with options



## jkuiper (Jun 21, 2016)

I tried to installed databases/mariadb101-server from the ports. When you doing a make for the first time, some kind of menu driven tool will be in front for selecting some options. Just like `configure` with params. At the end (after installing several dependencies) the installation occurs an error with ld4 package. I saw mroonga will not be installed.
So I want to deselect de mroonga option, but when I run `make install clean` again,
the blue screen with options (configure) will not appear.
How do I start fresh again without the option mroonga?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2016)

`make rmconfig` removes the options (effectively setting them back to default), `make config` allows you to set them again. See ports(7).


----------



## jkuiper (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you. Its exactly what I need


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 26, 2016)

The blue screen is that we call flags. Is options (parameters) you can give during compile a package just to suit your needs.


----------

